# Diet sans exercise



## danzik17 (Dec 5, 2010)

So the short, short version is that due to some recent shoulder surgery (1.5 months ago), I won't be working out for at least another 4-5 months.

I've since gained some fat that I'd like to drop, however all of my preferred fat loss methods (PSMF, UD2.0) require exercise in order to prevent muscle loss.  However, I'm not expecting to retain much muscle after 6 months of doing almost nothing anyway.

With that in mind, I'm tempted to not worry about the muscle and focus on getting my bodyfat down.  That way when the time comes around the Spring, I'll be at (or close to) optimal BF% for muscle gain - 12% or so maybe.

Taking all of that into consideration, what do you figure the most effective diet might be in this situation?  I'm thinking a keto style diet with interval work on the bike would be most effective, but wanted to get opinions.

I'll be talking it over with my PT prior to starting anything to see if he feels that cutting would compromise my recovery at all.  After about two months, I figure that the bone itself should be healed so we're mostly working on ROM and slowly strengthening the shoulder.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Me personally if I was in a recovery stage after surgery, I wouldn't be considering a cut of any kind.  I wouldn't want insufficient cals to help with the recovery process.

Just my $.02


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 6, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Me personally if I was in a recovery stage after surgery, I wouldn't be considering a cut of any kind.  I wouldn't want insufficient cals to help with the recovery process.
> 
> Just my $.02



I'm taking that into consideration for sure.  No matter what anyone advises, I'm going to discuss options with my PT prior to doing anything.

Just a bit of a conundrum - usually the November/December fat I put on due to holidays/birthdays is easy to strip off, but with not being able to workout I basically just went "uh oh!"


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2010)

Keto reduces inflammation; this can be helpful or harmful depending upon the situation.Keto is good for nerve function, and appetite control. I use it when healing injuries, but at maintenance or just slightly under; not at a substantial deficit. You need food to heal.


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2010)

As an aside, can you not train at all? I mean, leg press, leg curls, leg extensions, single-leg squats, and of course cardio are all things you can do with no shoulder. I realize it's bottom-heavy and it's mostly on machines, but I would think you could make it work if you were careful.

Also, to protect lean mass, there's always gear.

<cough>

Yanno, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 6, 2010)

Built said:


> As an aside, can you not train at all? I mean, leg press, leg curls, leg extensions, single-leg squats, and of course cardio are all things you can do with no shoulder. I realize it's bottom-heavy and it's mostly on machines, but I would think you could make it work if you were careful.
> 
> Also, to protect lean mass, there's always gear.
> 
> ...



Nah, no gear.  I don't have quite enough muscle to make using that worth it.

Of the exercises you listed, I can do single leg squats with no weight, leg extensions, and leg curls.  I can't do leg press - I can't load and unload enough weight to make it meaningful.  The most I've lifted with my left shoulder so far is like 10lbs - not going to do any more than that until I'm cleared for it.

Cardio I can do of course.


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 6, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Nah, no gear. I don't have quite enough muscle to make using that worth it.
> 
> Of the exercises you listed, I can do single leg squats with no weight, leg extensions, and leg curls. I can't do leg press - I can't load and unload enough weight to make it meaningful. The most I've lifted with my left shoulder so far is like 10lbs - not going to do any more than that until I'm cleared for it.
> 
> Cardio I can do of course.


 This is one of the few instances I can think of where machines can do you some good. Just chage the pin to change the weight. See if there is a "fitness: center local to you to join for 6 months and work on lower body.


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2010)

Leg press you can do one leg at a time. In fact, they're better that way. You can do calf raises that way, too.

Also, you can use the hyperextension bench for, well, hypers, and also if you adjust the pad down you can do a manner of glute ham raise on it. I do these quite frequently. 

And of course, ab work.


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a big fan of diets that are generally isocaloric in nature ratios close to 33/33/33


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2010)

They make some of us kinda hungry though...


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 7, 2010)

Including this guy 

I generally do better on keto diets.  I can eat stupid amounts of carbs and just not ever get full.  Like it takes a full loaf of bread before I feel full, or 2-3 cups of uncooked oatmeal (whatever that it cooked).  A full box of cereal "feels" like a snack.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to agree with those who say keto helps with appetite control.  Recently I've had trouble feeling too full while on a 20+% deficit.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 8, 2010)

superman11 said:


> Diet and Exercise
> Eat low protein, low carbohydrates and no fat.
> Eat less and drink more water.
> Good luck,
> Thank you,



Thanks for the advice.  I'm glad you realized that muscle loss and plummeting test levels were my ultimate goal, I didn't think I had stated that clearly!


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

*omg...*

ok, 
just spent the past 10 min writing a detailed response.  
then I timed out and it got deleted.  omg.  

in summary: 
I know of the "animal stack" you refer to and yes, it does work...
its a matter of
cla, r'ala, green tea, and alcar,,,when used together they burn fat at an icreased rate and the r-ala increases your insulin sensitivity.  
I've also heard of animals great phospholipid he sells....LIFE supplies which btw is completely a watery, slash gelatenous liquid...when customers ask how to make it one mixed liquid...he says to "microwave it"...
 I say this because anyone who knows about the 1 in 150 phospholipids knows that the proper fat eating phospholipid is "heat sensitive"...meaning the moron recommending the microwaving action is completely negligent.  
but.....he has his site set up in such a way he can monitor his visitors, hence the feds are not welcome there.  & his products and recomendations are to continue. 
if you want a safe option that won't get you an abscess or crippling pain, hit me up....
R-ALA, ALCAR, CLA, Green Tea Extract & other supplements for weight lifters, body builders from PUMPnPOSE


----------

